# Leapforce



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with this outfit? Trying to look for a little extra income but I really don't know much about these folks and it seems very hard to find information about them.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about this organization?


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

This previous topic talked about it some. 


http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-living-forums/work-home-business/401634-leapforce-hiring-search-engine-evaluators.html


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

LoonyK said:


> This previous topic talked about it some.
> 
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-living-forums/work-home-business/401634-leapforce-hiring-search-engine-evaluators.html


Thanks, that helped some.:goodjob:


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

I did work that job at one time. It is not usually a long term assignment and there is a *non disclosure agreement *so there is only so much that can be talked about.
The testing can be a challenge to pass but the pay is decent if you can get in. 
Good luck............


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Why is it not usually long-term.


----------

